# dolce & gabbana light blue



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks that dolce & gabbana light blue pour homme is the greatest men's fragrance ever? i haven't seen the one for women, but i'm sure there's a light blue for us ladies. if you've seen/tested it, is it good or no?


----------



## banjobama (Nov 11, 2008)

To me, the women's one is just boring. It's something that a mother would buy for her pre teen daughter. It doesn't smell bad, just not very complex or interesting. I know a lot of people like it, so this is just MHO.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

I actually really like it....for both men and women


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 11, 2008)

i love the smell of it... although it reminds me of someone who i don't want to be reminded of lol. i haven't smelt the mens version.

in my opinion, the two best male scents are:
jean paul gaultier - the one in the blue man bottle haha i cant remember its name
d&g the one for men... MMM SEX IN A BOTTLE!!

when my boyfriend wears either i want to ravage him there and then hahaha... too much info? NAH. hehehe.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the one for womans  Smells really good and it's like a light floral scent. I've smelled the one for mens at Sephora. My bf likes it


----------



## franimal (Nov 11, 2008)

love the women's!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 12, 2008)

D&G light blue for women is one of my most used perfumes. it's a really clean, fresh scent. i love it!


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 12, 2008)

I love Light Blue for women, but havent worn it in a couple years. Its got a nice, clean, citrus, light-floral scent that wont offend anyone's nose. I also like the original D&G for men. The one that comes in the dark blue box. I agree that is super sexy on men. I've smelled the new Light Blue for men, but havent smelled it on my boyfriend yet. So far, its just alright.


----------



## kiss (Nov 12, 2008)

I haven't tried the mens, but I don't really like the womens. I don't know, it just doesn't smell good to me.


----------



## Gblue (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks that dolce & gabbana light blue pour homme is the greatest men's fragrance ever? i haven't seen the one for women, but i'm sure there's a light blue for us ladies. if you've seen/tested it, is it good or no?_

 
light blue pour homme is lemon juice with a sprayer on. hate it.


----------



## georgiabarredo (Nov 12, 2008)

used to use light blue for like years mayne 3-4... then i just gradually tapered off... now i use ed hardy... i LOVE it!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

I looooooove Light Blue.

I bought The One for myself after receiving a sample at Sephora. 

D&G carries great fragrances.


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_am i the only one who thinks that dolce & gabbana light blue pour homme is the greatest men's fragrance ever? i haven't seen the one for women, but i'm sure there's a light blue for us ladies. if you've seen/tested it, is it good or no?_

 
I agree - d&g light blue is the greatest men's fragrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But I don't really like the womens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 31, 2009)

i like both men and women's of that scent.. the womens one is a little plain and i would not purchase it (nothing wrong with it, i just have similar ones) it is nice for summer because it is clean and fresh.


----------



## lauram (Sep 8, 2009)

i love the womens, i just wish it lasted longer and was a little stronger. i still wear several times a week though


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww Ive been wanting to try Dolce and Gabanna Light blue so when I went to the CCO I stopped in perfumania they had it in and it was on sale. I asked the sales clerk who was of spanish/latino decent if I count please smell it. She said your fair skinned its going to smell like lemon pledge on you!!! After my little encounter with her I simply left the store without making a purchase of any sort because I didnt feel like I desserved being discriminated against.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Aww Ive been wanting to try Dolce and Gabanna Light blue so when I went to the CCO I stopped in perfumania they had it in and it was on sale. I asked the sales clerk who was of spanish/latino decent if I count please smell it. She said your fair skinned its going to smell like lemon pledge on you!!! After my little encounter with her I simply left the store without making a purchase of any sort because I didnt feel like I desserved being discriminated against._

 
that was real rude!! what does skin color have to do with the way something smells???? if that was me, i would report her to at least the manager


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like it, but it's better than one for women, I hate that citrus note.


----------



## lexsie (Sep 22, 2009)

I use to wear light blue a lot then I just got sick of wearing it. I still like it though. Not a fan of the light blue for men but I looove the smell of the original one.


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

I love, love, LOVE D&G Light blue


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

i checked it out at sephora recently, and it smells alot like moschino's funny, so i guess i'll just stick with that for summery perfume. still lovin' light blue for menz though.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 25, 2009)

I own light blue and I LOVE it and my boyfriend owns the cologne and guess what? I LOVE IT! it's not my favorite he owns but I still LOVE it! My favorite has to be Victoria Secret Sexy for Him.. That is my cat nip


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2009)

I love love love Light Blue for women! I know a couple of guys who like it on women too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one for men smells really good too.


----------



## Modmom (Nov 27, 2009)

My hubby wears D&G light blue and I absolutely love it on him.  I tried the women's and didn't like it at all, neither did he.


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't really like the one for men, but LOVE the one for women. 

My husband wont' wear cologne but he will wear the deodorant and I bought him like 4 D&G the one deodorants.....YUM!!


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Dec 7, 2013)

vocaltest said:


> when my boyfriend wears either i want to ravage him there and then hahaha... too much info? NAH. hehehe.


  I refer to Jean Paul as the panty dropper, that & the D&G with the navy top OOOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------

